# Man this world is truly wonderfull



## gertvanjoe (17/2/16)

So things have been very quite lately on the private job market and here a buddy of mine called . 

Some guy opened a service shop and need somebody to do electrical repair on equipment like motors overhauls after hours. To all in despair, hang in there 

No I'm not looking for pats, I'm just sharing my happiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Well I gave you a winner's pat anyway, for having a positive outlook, knowing when opportunity knocks and sharing the joy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

nice one bro *sharp*


----------

